# zeichen statt ä,ö,ü!



## Theeagle (18. August 2003)

Hi!
Hab heut mal wieder ein neues Problem!
Ich habe ein Script(PHP) das aus einer XML-Datei daten ausliest!
Jetzt werden aber alle ä,ö,ü zu 2 zeichen umgewandelt....
ich kann aber nicht die umlaut-codes einsetzen weil ja die ä,ö und üs schon in 
der orginal XML datei enthalten sind!
hatte schon mal jemand dieses Problem oder soll ich mal den Code posten?


----------



## vogtländer (18. August 2003)

Erster Versuch:
Ändere mal in der XML-Datei den encoding-Typ auf "ISO-8859-1". Vielleicht hilft dir das bereits.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## Theeagle (18. August 2003)

die XML datei kann ich leider nicht verändern...ich will sie ja nur verarbeiten!
das ist sie
http://www.camelot-europe.com/herald/servers/Dartmoor/guilds/228.xml

ist in UTF-8

das Problem ist das das Script zum auslesen aus den USA ist...es gibt auch deutsch bei denen es geht, aber das ami-script bietet mehr funktionen!

ich könnt ja auch eins selber schreiben...aber XML auslesen kann ich (noch) nicht!


----------



## vogtländer (18. August 2003)

Ok, das hätte ich mir ja eigentlich denken können.

Dann beschreib doch mal, wie du das XML-Dokument derzeit verarbeitest. Mir fallen nämlich derzeit einige Möglichkeiten ein, ich weiß jedoch nicht, welche für dich in Frage kommen würden.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## Vaio82 (18. August 2003)

Da du einen Hibbi spielst, gibt es keine Hilfe 

/*wüsste jedoch auch nicht, wie man das ändern könnte. Setz dich mal mit den Leuten von vanen.info in Verbindung! */

Beste Grüße 
Claus 

/* Ex. Albi - Elfen Scout  */


----------



## Theeagle (18. August 2003)

lol...was hast du gegen hibbies
auf welchen server hast du denn gespielt

ok..das gehört jetzt nicht zum thema...aber es interresiert mich trotzdem mal *g

wegen xml jetzt:
ich verarbeite alle daten daraus...das problem tritt aber nur bei den Klasse Einträgen auf! weil in den namen eh keine umlaute erlaubt sind 

also sowas wie Beschwörer und Hüter wird immer fehlerhaft angezeigt!
ich hab auch das script zum auslesen auf ISO-8859-1 gemacht..hilft aber nicht!

Ich würde ja auch andere Scripte verwenden...aber die von Vanen rücken ja keine codes mehr raus 

Und ich hab ja auch schon eins das ...aber bei dem aktuellen ami-script ist eben schon eine Sortieren-Funktion eingebaut...was sehr nützlich ist


----------



## vogtländer (18. August 2003)

Hmm, das hilft mir jetzt irgendwie garnicht weiter, da ich das Zeugs nicht kenne. Also ich hab keine Ahnung von welchem Spiel und von welchem Script ihr redet. Wo das Script läuft und in welcher Sprache es gecodet ist. Sorry, aber ohne mehr Infos kann ich dir garantiert nicht helfen.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## Theeagle (18. August 2003)

also...
das script ist in PHP gecoded und ließt die daten aus der XML datei aus...und zwar alle! die daten werden in einer Tabelle wiedergegeben...
und bei begriffen wie Beschwörer wird dann eben kein ö sondern ein Ã¶ dargestellt


----------



## Vaio82 (18. August 2003)

Hmm ... also ich denke, dass man das Spiel nicht in 10 Sätzen erklären kann. Ich habe selbst in 3 Monaten 1008 Stunden gespielt (Danach musste ich mein RL wieder retten ) und könnte noch immer nicht alles. Das beste ist es, wenn Theeagle mal eine ganz nette Mail an einen von Vanen sendet. Darin sollte er detailliert sein Problem schildern und ihm wird geholfen. 

Die geben nur keine kompletten codes raus. Aber auf den ton der Email kommt es an. Bitte keinen Slang benutzen  

poste das Script doch mal hier 

/* War auf Stonehenge lvl 50 Scout, der bekannte Vaio Aquina ;-) - Hibbs sind blöd  */


----------



## Theeagle (18. August 2003)

/* hibbis rulen */


----------



## Vaio82 (18. August 2003)

*rüg* schau bitte nochmal auf meinen letzten Eintrag unter "poste das Script mal bitte hier "

und lösch den Code da bitte wieder ....


----------



## Theeagle (18. August 2003)

http://nopaste.php-q.net/8547
da ist jetzt der code!


----------



## Theeagle (20. August 2003)

ok habs hinbekommen!
 an alle


----------

